# Looking for good tubs.



## Snowman (Oct 11, 2013)

What tubs are you using for DIY *LID LESS* racks?
I'm looking for something available in Australia like the Iris cb 70 tubs.

Please post pics if you have a suggestion.

Thanks in advance (or TIA as the nerds say).


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 11, 2013)

IKEA underbed tubs

78 x 56 x 18

$9.99


----------



## Snowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> IKEA underbed tubs
> 
> 78 x 56 x 18
> 
> $9.99



Thanks. Do they have wheels? Most of the tubs I find have wheels... I want perfectly flat bottoms on them for heat transfer.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 11, 2013)

No, no wheels. 

I've found they work good heat transfer wise. Heat cord temp around 35-36 gives a 33 hotspot with 80 watt heat cord.


Very uniform in size also.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 11, 2013)

I've also been looking at nesting boxes from the food industry. (527x375x140mm)
I really can only have them 600L max as that's the depth of the shelves I'm making.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry to hijack but thought this is kind of relevant aswell - does anyone know of tubs similar to the V-18 hatchling ones? 

Snowman they have large Bells tubs at bunnings, but not sure if they have a flat bottom or not.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 11, 2013)

They look good. Similar size to the v35 vision rack system which works great for stimsoni and juvi imbricata. What do they cost? 

Could you have your tubs pull out along the long side?

Small tubs are very difficult to find because almost non of them have a nice moulded lip to make them easy to get in and out of the rack. I would like to know if there are any out there as well. 

Vision racks sell tubs alone, but they are not cheap. But you only get what you pay for.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 11, 2013)

Have already been in contact with the aussie supplier but he hasn't got any tubs to sell separately unfortunately. 

Am about to fork over the cash for a rack but every time I go to make the deposit I think DAMN that's alot of money!? :lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 11, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> Small tubs are very difficult to find because almost non of them have a nice moulded lip to make them easy to get in and out of the rack. I would like to know if there are any out there as well.
> 
> Vision racks sell tubs alone, but they are not cheap. But you only get what you pay for.



Can you just drill either one small hole or two small holes and put a small rope through with a knot on the inside to make a handle?



Snowman said:


> Thanks. Do they have wheels? Most of the tubs I find have wheels... I want perfectly flat bottoms on them for heat transfer.



I use a oscillating multi tool to remove all of raised bits on the bottom of tubs that I use. Very easy and a neat job.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 11, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Can you just drill either one small hole or two small holes and put a small rope through with a knot on the inside to make a handle?



That's a good suggestion however because of time limitations I keep a bunch of spare tubs so I can quickly replace heavily soiled tubs and clean them later, and stacking becomes and issue.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 11, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> Small tubs are very difficult to find because almost non of them have a nice moulded lip to make them easy to get in and out of the rack. I would like to know if there are any out there as well.
> 
> Vision racks sell tubs alone, but they are not cheap. But you only get what you pay for.



This is my solution to tubs not having a moulded lip.
I use stick on hooks. They are very strong and do the job perfectly.






I also highly recommend, making a fully adjustable rack. This way, if you change your mind on tubs, you can simply adjust the rack to fit them.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 11, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> That's a good suggestion however because of time limitations I keep a bunch of spare tubs so I can quickly replace heavily soiled tubs and clean them later, and stacking becomes and issue.



Hmmm, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> They look good. Similar size to the v35 vision rack system which works great for stimsoni and juvi imbricata. What do they cost?
> 
> Could you have your tubs pull out along the long side?



Yeah I just want them for Stimi's. They're about $12 each plus gst and shipping.



RSPcrazy said:


> This is my solution to tubs not having a moulded lip.
> I use stick on hooks. They are very strong and do the job perfectly.
> 
> 
> ...



Threaded rod is the only way to go. I'm going to make one with 10mm coreflute shelves.. Will post pics once it's all done.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 11, 2013)

Could you use Velcro to attach a handle and that way you could remove the handle for stacking?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 11, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Threaded rod is the only way to go. I'm going to make one with 10mm coreflute shelves.. Will post pics once it's all done.



I'm actually keen to see how that turns out? It would save on weight, time and money. My only concern would be stability?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 11, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Could you use Velcro to attach a handle and that way you could remove the handle for stacking?



That's not a bad idea.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes it will require a melamine base with wheels and a melamine top. A bit of weight is required to make it stable. I'll have a aluminium frame using square tube on the sides and possibly a melamine back on the shelf. Not sure if that makes sense, but will post pics once it's put together.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 11, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Yes it will require a melamine base with wheels and a melamine top. A bit of weight is required to make it stable. I'll have a aluminium frame using square tube on the sides and possibly a melamine back on the shelf. Not sure if that makes sense, but will post pics once it's put together.



I think I'm just going to have to wait and see what you're talking about, as I'm having a hard time picturing a adjustable rack with threaded rod, a back wall and framing.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 11, 2013)

*Tubs I use for adult Ants*


54x32x13cm


----------



## deebo (Oct 11, 2013)

They are starmaid tubs Nathan?


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 11, 2013)

deebo said:


> They are starmaid tubs Nathan?


Sure are the 25L ones finally got the disposable water bowl holders installed now too


----------



## Snowman (Oct 19, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> I think I'm just going to have to wait and see what you're talking about, as I'm having a hard time picturing a adjustable rack with threaded rod, a back wall and framing.


This is pretty much it.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> This is pretty much it.
> 
> View attachment 298948



Got yah. The only downside I can see with this, is you will have to cut new frame peaces every time you want to re-adjust it.

I've adjusted mine 3 times already, to house some bigger pythons.

Besides that, it looks great. 

How's the coreflute working out for you? Is it sturdy enough?


----------



## Snowman (Oct 20, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Got yah. The only downside I can see with this, is you will have to cut new frame peaces every time you want to re-adjust it.
> 
> I've adjusted mine 3 times already, to house some bigger pythons.
> 
> ...



I won't be changing anything I don't think. It's just for anterisea. Though I can just go from 12 tubs to 10 if I want bigger tubs. 
The flute is pretty study. Went inside for a drink and my young bloke decided to climb ontop of it. He's about 14kg.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I won't be changing anything I don't think. It's just for anterisea. Though I can just go from 12 tubs to 10 if I want bigger tubs.
> The flute is pretty study. Went inside for a drink and my young bloke decided to climb ontop of it. He's about 14kg.
> 
> View attachment 298983


You are using quite thick corflute though aren't you? Is that the stuff that fits the heat cord in the grooves?

Looks good though mate.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 20, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I won't be changing anything I don't think. It's just for anterisea. Though I can just go from 12 tubs to 10 if I want bigger tubs.
> The flute is pretty study. Went inside for a drink and my young bloke decided to climb ontop of it. He's about 14kg.
> 
> View attachment 298983



Good to hear, I suppose the best part, is you don't have to router grooves for the heat cord. you can just thread it through the flute.


----------

